# Let me see your Oklahoma bottles



## sodapops (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to see your Oklahoma bottles. Its kinda amazing how bottles from Oklahoma and other states get spread out all over the Great USA. So let me see you out of state collectors, Oklahoma bottles. And how they got there!


----------



## sodapops (Jul 22, 2010)

B&H from Stillwater, OK home of the Cowboys. I have some of these but not all


----------



## sodapops (Jul 22, 2010)

coup da gra, what I believe is the rarest Oklahoma Bottle, from Stigler OK


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Cool collection!! My sister would love them she lives in Oklahoma to!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2010)

Anything from Lawton, OK or Fort Sill?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2010)

I found an OKL. hutch in Wisconsin. It was from Hominy. I'd have to look for a picture because I sold it. It was neat, though, (and it travelled a long way).


----------



## sodapops (Jul 23, 2010)

A hutch from the late 1800's in Wisconsin, Can you imagine how it got there. Horse and buggy maybe?


> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> I found an OKL. hutch in Wisconsin. It was fromÂ Hominy. I'd have to look for a picture because I sold it. It was neat, though, (and it travelled a long way).


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

I've always liked this one even though quite a few of them were found.  It is a nice dark purple; not nuked.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

dose glass - Palace Drug Store Phone no. 202 Bracken Bldg., Kingfisher


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

Quaker Drug Co. Robinson Hotel Bldg. Tulsa, Okla. needs to be cleaned


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

Okmulgee Bottling Works Okmulgee, I.T. (Indian Territory)


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

Smack Beverages from Muskogee, Okla. This was dispensed by Silva and Sons and they started in Krebs, Oklahoma.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 23, 2010)

Wilburton, Oklahoma bottles all extremely rare to very rare


----------



## stephengray (Jul 25, 2010)

Holdenville Bottling Works Holdenville, I.T.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 25, 2010)

Lehigh Bottling Works Lehigh, Okla.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 25, 2010)

Antlers Bottling Works Antlers, Okla. bimal aqua crown


----------



## sodapops (Jul 25, 2010)

I also have the "Smack" Stephen. Thats a nice bottle and pretty tough to get a hold of! 
 got anymore Oklahoma ACL's?[]





> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Smack Beverages from Muskogee, Okla. This was dispensed by Silva and Sons and they started in Krebs, Oklahoma.Â


----------



## stephengray (Jul 26, 2010)

I have one of the Smack's because I was the one who found them.  I found them under a house in Krebs, Oklahoma and there were 19 of them.  Of course some had been around but I never saw a decent condition one until I found those.  I started selling them at 35 apiece until I found out how rare they were and ended up getting 200 each for the rest.  I have more ACL's but nothing great.

 Double Cola Jr. from Krebs, Okla.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 26, 2010)

Double Line Krebs, Okla.


----------



## stephengray (Jul 26, 2010)

2-Way McAlester, Okla. large size


----------



## stephengray (Jul 26, 2010)

Pop Kola McAlester, Okla.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 28, 2010)

sodapops ~

 I've been following this thread from the onset. But since I don't have a single bottle from Oklahoma (wish I did) I hesitated posting a reply until now. And this is primarily to tag it so as to get future e-mail notifications. I was clicking around the internet and found the link below to a site that I have to believe belongs to you. It is dated April 2009. I was just wondering how many (if any) responses you got to it?  I hope you don't mind my posting it ... especially if you are no longer prepared to pay the price(s) indicated. Actually, I'm not even sure it's you. But how many other "Soda Pops" can there be?  []  And how many of you have one of the rare "Stigler Big Botl" bottles? Not me, but wish I did! I'd also love to have one of the "Oxley's" Big Chief's ... but may never get my hands on that one either. Although ... ya just never know!

 Great thread!

 SPB

 Big Botl Search Link :  http://www.stigler.net/azbb/azbb.php?1239330033


----------



## stephengray (Jul 30, 2010)

green Owl Drug Store Phone 126 Chickasha, Oklahoma 6 oz. size one of my favorites


----------



## stephengray (Jul 30, 2010)

Calvin Bottling Works Calvin, Indian Territory hutch
 Calvin Bottling Works Calvin, Oklahoma hutch
 Calvin Bottling Works Calvin, Oklahoma crown
 I know this is supposed to be for acl's but I really do not have any.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally, a shot of my nice Oklahoma acls.
 Yup, I only have four but I've taken four pretty nice ones.

 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 14, 2010)

Oops...the pair of Okie Colas out of the maid display.

 Apologies if these are pictured already.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 14, 2010)

fishnuts ~

 Wow! Great bottles. Especially the two Okie Cola's. And double especially-especially for the one on the right. I've never seen them guys before. About all else I have to offer is this ...

 Word Origin & History ...

 [/align]Oklahoma:[/align] [/align]
 From Choctaw, lit. "red people," from okla  "nation, people" + homma  "red." Coined by Choctaw scholar Allen Wright, later principal chief of the Choctaw Nation, and first used in the Choctaw-Chickasaw treaty of April 28, 1866. [/align]


----------



## Oklabottles (Sep 15, 2010)

Man awesome bottles just had to pick my tongue up off the ground them hutches and the acls a lot of which I have never seen before, I posted my Oklahoma bottles last week but my collection of them is tiny only about 14 different Okla bottles and nothing worth over hundred bucks, It would be nice to have a decent collection of Oklahoma bottles but that would either take a lot of money or alot of hard efforts re digging and digging all the way to the bottom of these large dumps in hope of finding a few. I'm going to have to stop by your cafe sometime Roy and see your collection. I just helped Johnnie Fletcher add another Kansas bottle to the Kans. book the second kans this year, and a territorial does glass to the okla book the dose glass I didnt find but ran across a picture of in some old post on here actually.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 22, 2010)

Had a nice two day road trip and part of what i found were these three Okie bottles.*
 Lik *from Oklahoma City.*
 Chocolate Soldie*r from Krebbs.
*Cooks* from Poteau.
 Enjoy!


----------



## green dragon (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good, like the Cooks, neat design on that . 

  Need to make time to clean up and post the few I;ve found the last  3-4 weeks... sigh ... 

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 22, 2010)

fishnuts 

 I guess it's true about learning something new every day. I never realized until just now that you could click through a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Attachment (1)  and see photos that didn't appear to upload otherwise. Strange.

 SPBOB


----------



## flasherr (Mar 26, 2012)

i know this is an old post but thought it would be a good place to put it. Anyone know value or rarity of this bottle? i know it has top broke off but its first It bottle i have had. Checotah Bottling wks Checotah IT


----------



## stephengray (Mar 27, 2012)

Flasherr, the Checotah hutch is fairly rare.  I have one myself and was happy to get it.  A good condition one would be at least 300-400 bucks but yours would only be valued at about 25-50 bucks.


----------



## stephengray (Mar 27, 2012)

Sodapopbob, I have this ACL from McAlester that I would like an upgrade in.  Circle T Brand Beverages Thirst Ade from Rogers Bottling Co. McAlester, Okla.  It is older than the hi-dive bottles put out by the same bottler.  Obviously, this one has seen better days.  If you or somebody you know might have one please let me know.

 Stephen


----------



## flasherr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Stephen i guess i did ok at $15 then i normally wouldn't pay that much for a broken bottle funds are usually tight. I set it down 3 times and finally decided to get it. atleast i know i should be able to break even on it if  get a better one or need to turn it


----------

